
Gait Analysis from Satellite - soundsop
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2008/09/gait_analysis_f.html
======
dfranke
Hard to believe this could be effective. My gait varies wildly depending on
how tired I am, whether it's a hot day, and how much of a hurry I'm in. Aside
from that, it just doesn't seem like a gait could contain enough data to
distinguish one person out of any significant number.

~~~
thwarted
I disagree. I have recognized people from across a busy park and on the street
based on their gait, known it was them long before I could make out any other
recognizable trait. It's like your typing fist, or handwriting recognition:
can be beat, but it's tough. I've conscientiously tried to change my gait and
walking style, and I think it's kind of hard to do (I can still feel the
distinctive elements of my gait coming through). It would be an interesting
experiment to try to beat this.

